# Day cycle unit problem



## ProbablyHungry (Jun 22, 2013)

im having a problem getting the light to stay on
EXO - TERRA light cycle unit problem - YouTube

this is pretty much the same problem im having, i only have one tube in at the moment. maybe you need a tube in both socket pairs.
if anyone know the how to fix it or knows what wrong let me know :d 

what ive done
turn device on and push test, light flashes then nothing while its calibrating itself. somes it flashes again.


Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 - 25w - 30 inches
Exo Terra Light Cycle Unit 30w (36 inch / 915 mm)

:bash:


----------



## ProbablyHungry (Jun 22, 2013)

fixed it you need 2


----------

